# Discharge & lethargy



## Overmountain1 (Jun 5, 2020)

Miss Boo has had a bit of a cold- that’s been going around the flock- the past few days, and everyone was wormed about a week ago. I honestly don’t think that part is related. Possible but I don’t think so. But now she has had Valbazen so some things eliminated. 
Point is this morning/today she is like this, which is nothing like anyone else has had. 

I’m not excited about this answer. I don’t know why. But here is how she looks today.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

The comb could be favus. A fungal infection they can get that affects the comb and wattles. Now I just need to remember what you treat it with. Bet if I holler for @dawg53 he'll remember.


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

So sorry to hear! Hope she'll get better! Other than that I would know anything about what she has!🙁❤


----------



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

Miconazole treats Favus. It's contagious to other birds and can be contagious to humans. Wear disposable gloves when applying it. 
I'd be more concerned about the "cold" that's going around in your flock. Birds getting "colds" have nothing to do with wormers. Specifically, birds dont get colds. They get a specific disease(s.)
What " cold" symptoms are you seeing/hearing? Is there anything in the environment causing similar "cold" symptoms? Have you recently added new birds to your flock?


----------



## Overmountain1 (Jun 5, 2020)

We did get babies (separate still but they live here too) over a month ago. 

With it being molting season there’s been that going on with some of course. 
Some just seem to have gotten hit a little harder and are a little sneezy and tired but then they have gotten over it in a couple days. 
Aside from that nothing! 
Oh good grief let’s hope there’s nothing major going on bc these spring babies need to go to their new home in less than 2 weeks. (Need.) 

She is the first and only one to do or show anything like this.


How would the miconazole be administered if that was it? Just on comb area or elsewhere too? Tia


----------



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

Miconazole is a cream. You simply apply it to the effected areas.


----------



## Overmountain1 (Jun 5, 2020)

Kk. Didn’t know if she’d need more anywhere else to get enough or quite how that worked. 
I do unfortunately know where to go get that! Thank you- I really hope that helps- do you think it will help the discharge in the eye? As for that, just flush and try to keep clear of debris or buildup?

Additionally- just watch everyone else for symptoms?


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I didn't know anything was going on with the eye. I couldn't see the eye since the feathers pretty much cover it up. 

They do get poked and scratched in the eye. Rinse it with saline and if you can get it, use antibiotic eye ointment from the feed store. 

With the changes for drug availability I don't know if it's still on the shelves.


----------



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

Dont put miconazole in the eye! Like Robin mentioned, saline flush and Terramycin eye ointment. If you cant find the Terramycin eye ointment, you might have to order it or you can use Neosporin in a pinch, just a little of either ointment is all you need in the eye. Treat as necessary.

BTW: Make sure feathers or fluff arnt irritating the eye. Use scissors to trim feathers and fluff if necessary.


----------



## Overmountain1 (Jun 5, 2020)

Thanks! I assumed not directly in it as that just sounds like a bad idea. The one side has the discharge and the other is clear and that happened literally overnight- clean to dirty etc. I’ll be honest I didn’t catch it very first thing, it was closer to lunch before I saw that side of her and the rest pictured. 
I’m on it. 

Thank you! I’ll try to keep you posted and see what else I learn if anything too. Been busy around here with school started back again.


----------



## Poultry Judge (Jul 15, 2020)

Overmountain1 said:


> Thanks! I assumed not directly in it as that just sounds like a bad idea. The one side has the discharge and the other is clear and that happened literally overnight- clean to dirty etc. I’ll be honest I didn’t catch it very first thing, it was closer to lunch before I saw that side of her and the rest pictured.
> I’m on it.
> 
> Thank you! I’ll try to keep you posted and see what else I learn if anything too. Been busy around here with school started back again.


Good luck, we'll keep our fingers crossed. We've been getting some school field trips at the sanctuary. I almost forgot what it was like to talk about animal rescue to the students!


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Poultry Judge said:


> Good luck, we'll keep our fingers crossed. We've been getting some school field trips at the sanctuary. I almost forgot what it was like to talk about animal rescue to the students!


You need to fill us in on what is going on in OH, PJ.


----------



## Poultry Judge (Jul 15, 2020)

robin416 said:


> You need to fill us in on what is going on in OH, PJ.


Just busy, the weather has been 70s and 80s until today, 55 and rain. I think I'm actually on schedule for getting the farm ready for winter this year, oops, I probably shouldn't say that. We've had school groups from as far away as Ashtabula, that's an hour away, and lots of horse lessons. As the weather changes the lessons will drop off.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

That's a positive from last year. Now lets see if that brings in the extra to keep the place up and running.


----------



## Poultry Judge (Jul 15, 2020)

robin416 said:


> That's a positive from last year. Now lets see if that brings in the extra to keep the place up and running.


We shall see.


----------



## lovely_chooks (Mar 19, 2021)

Overmountain1 said:


> Miss Boo has had a bit of a cold- that’s been going around the flock- the past few days, and everyone was wormed about a week ago. I honestly don’t think that part is related. Possible but I don’t think so. But now she has had Valbazen so some things eliminated.
> Point is this morning/today she is like this, which is nothing like anyone else has had.
> 
> I’m not excited about this answer. I don’t know why. But here is how she looks today.


Oh no poor miss boo


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

How has Miss Boo been doing?


----------

